# Blue heeler food?



## bluedingo22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Im getting my Blue Heeler puppy in a few monthes, she or he will be 8 weeks old. Ive always fed ky dogs normal dry dog food and table scraps here and there. My last dog passed away recently at 14 1/2 yrs old. She was a rough collie. Ive fed her dry food mixed with table scraps i knew where not hurtful for dogs. She was in excellent health by the time she passed. The vet said she.couldnt believe how old she was and how healthy she.was and looked. She was put to sleep on 11/27/2012 due to Congestive heart failure, excellent dog. Had her since she was 6 monthes. My question is, is it healthy to feed a dog scraps in there bowl (rice, chicken, certain veggies, ect). Id like to start my puppy out with dry puppy kibble and chicken breast and certain veggies.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a very nice way to feed dogs. Dogaware has loads of information on feeding dogs, might get more ideas of what you can include in the meal here. http://www.dogaware.com/diet/freshfoods.html Max is raw fed but always gets to finish off the bits of egg left in the pan if we have it for breakfast for instance. Keep the additions down to about 25% of the total calories and you don't need to be concerned you are compromising the kibble's nutritional balance.


----------

